# Im Geting A Plow!



## crstal (Dec 5, 2003)

Well im going wiht a meyer 7.5 plow.. this is my frist plow and never plowed before what are some things i need to know. thanks!


----------



## crstal (Dec 5, 2003)

BTW if anybody knows where i can get it and put on ASAP let me know or a plow like it for under 2700 thanks!


----------



## bingermann (Feb 2, 2004)

I have bought a couple of Meyer St7.5 used with E60 pumps. Make sure you inspect the A-Frame for cracks. If it is cracked you can replace it for about $190. I found a couple of cracks in one of mine and welded it back up with no problems.  Also I have never paid more than $1000.00 for a used plow. But be careful because some people beat the crap out of them and don't do proper maintenance. You can expect to rebuild your motor and that costs about $230.


----------

